

What Do You Do With the World’s Fastest Internet Service? - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/03/google_fiber_review_nobody_knows_what_to_do_with_the_world_s_fastest_internet.html

======
shurane
Nice conservative review of Google Fiber. Is hosting off of Google Fiber off-
limits? This would be great for people who drive medium amounts of traffic but
don't want to pay for hosting. Back up the server, maybe use a CDN for faraway
places, and boom, done.

It seems like videos is what everyone is focusing on. Wouldn't something like
OnLive have benefited from this, then? Low latency, high bandwidth. Heck, VNC
servers would be a lot more pleasant to use too on Google Fiber.

